# 1950 REA delivery



## WVrailfan (Feb 19, 2012)

Johnny Lightning just released a 1950 Chevy delevery lettered for REA. JL vehicles are pretty close to 1/64 scale. This one looks like with just a little detail work it would make a good addition to a station scene. I think these run around $3.00 at Wal Marts.

I picked one up on line at Milezone.com but most die cast vendors have them.

Jim


----------

